# DIY Nano CO2 "Reactor"



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I thought some might like this simplistic set up I came up with:

I have a 2 liter DIY CO2 bottle behind my 2.5g. No need for a check valve. There is a small piece of gravel stuffed in the end of the tubing. I poked numerous holes behind the pebble to make the bubbles. This 'diffusor' is placed just below the output of my HOB nano filter. The output of the filter makes the bubbles 'dance' preventing them from reaching the surface. Each bubble gets knocked down and floats up numerous times, getting smaller all the while until it disappears. Some pop at surface, but most do not. Super efficient and costs not a penny (well, two cups of sugar and some yeast, but that is less than 50 cents). I have about 50ppm CO2; I had to add some epsom salt to keep the ph from dropping ridiculously low. Don't worry, the tank is unstocked; I'll back off slowly once the tank fills in and I add shrimp and fish.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

edit: actually, the tank is accidentally stocked (read: infested) with ramhorn and pond snails smuggled in on plants. I am hoping the Co2 kills them. I might do a 4x excel overdose for ****s and giggles.

~ joel, aka "the snail assassin" and animal rights activist excepting invertebrates.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hahaha. H2O2 overdoses kill them too. And it might be cheaper to dump an entire bottle of H2O2 into the bottle versus using Excel.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

hahaha, joel you crazy kid...


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Hahaha. H2O2 overdoses kill them too. And it might be cheaper to dump an entire bottle of H2O2 into the bottle versus using Excel.


4x overdose of excel in 2.5g is only 5mL...not too much when you have 2+liters of the stuff...and plus it's good for the plants. 8)

I've never tried H202...maybe I'll fill up a syringe and go a huntin' before a water change

Also, if I dump an entire bottle of H202 into the _bottle_, how will that kill the snails? wouldn't I have to put it into the _tank_ instead? :tongue: just jokes...


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice. I didn't think Epsom Salt would raise the KH, but baking soda would?!?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

AFAIK, epsom salts raise gh, not kh. baking soda raised ph. <sigh> so many *h's gets confusing.


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

well, I added 5mL excel to this puny 2.5g (4x overdose) and CO2 is still over 30ppm. Snails look happier than ever. A good snail assassin I am not!

Time to bust out the peroxide...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha, I meant tank, sheesh!  jk...GO GET 'EM SNAILS!


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

You could always send some snails to me  I wouldn't mind at all!!!:icon_roll


----------

